# Tool holders



## Moper361 (Dec 15, 2018)

Been busy trying to finish of my fathers 80th birthday gift and yes he is in his Eighties now and still making chips 

The retaining cap screw in the pictures you can see is an eccentric so you slide the hss into the holder and then just a light turn on the eccentric and it locks the hss bit nice and solidly then there is a nut on the back side and once snugged up it pulls the the hss bit into the holder also stopping any movements sideways .

There is clearance on the cap screw  head and won't interfier with face cutting at all and even a bit of room to make it a bit thinner if need be


----------



## jdedmon91 (Dec 15, 2018)

You made the tool holders or just the cam screw? The cam screw is a neat idea


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 15, 2018)

jdedmon91 said:


> You made the tool holders or just the cam screw? The cam screw is a neat idea
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Made the tool holders as well I have access to a water jet cutter so cut the basic billet then milled the rest .


----------



## jdedmon91 (Dec 15, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> Made the tool holders as well I have access to a water jet cutter so cut the basic billet then milled the rest .



Well I’m impressed. Great work


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 15, 2018)

jdedmon91 said:


> Well I’m impressed. Great work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks ,It took me a whole day on my Chineseium mill drill to turn them out but well worth the effort in the end .


----------



## Old Mud (Dec 15, 2018)

Very nice, hey i'll be 80 in 6 months . If you start right after our Dad's are through you could have mine done in time.  Add account


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 15, 2018)

Old Mud said:


> Very nice, hey i'll be 80 in 6 months . If you start right after our Dad's are through you could have mine done in time.  Add account


Haha thanks Mud ,good to know you can still be tinkering at 80 ,my father is just finishing of machining a new hydraulic cylinder for one of my elder brothers press ,my father is all seft taught left school at 11 and was put to work on our farm in Western Australia were he spent all his life working and taught himself all the tricks of the trade .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 15, 2018)

I'll hit  80 in six weeks, can you get mine done by the end of January? 

Just kidding, but a print with dimensions,  would be nice. I can probably carve one out to fit my (expected) PM 1022 Lathe.


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 15, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> I'll hit  80 in six weeks, can you get mine done by the end of January?
> 
> Just kidding, but a print with dimensions,  would be nice. I can probably carve one out to fit my (expected) PM 1022 Lathe.


I am  sorry Bredehoft I could only do a rough sketch to give you ideas ,Most of my builds I usually wing it and go with what my gut feeling and mind tells me ,All I have at the moment is a cardboard template for the cutting out of the basic tool holder shape .I will try and draw it up by hand best I can that will give you the basics


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 15, 2018)

Moper361 said:


> I will try and draw it up by hand



That would be great, Private Message me when it's satisfactory to you. 

Does the cam lock when turned counter clockwise so as to tighten when in use?


----------



## Moper361 (Dec 15, 2018)

T Bredehoft said:


> That would be great, Private Message me when it's satisfactory to you.
> 
> Does the cam lock when turned counter clockwise so as to tighten when in use?


You turn the cam into the lower section of hss bit so as it pushed the tool steel into the thicker part of the wedge .Also this provides a bit of a mistake factor if the tool grabs it will simply try and undo the cam rather than tighten it .I have don some pretty heavy cuts with one of them and in normal operation it does not move .3.5 mm cut feeding by hand 
There is also plenty of clearance on the bolt head when facing . not the best pictures but you will get some idea


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 15, 2018)

That's an awesome cut. Looking forward to your sketch, I'll  try to  make it work.  I needed an inspiration. 

Tom


----------

